# Moving with Hedgehog



## Amandarrella (Jun 13, 2014)

Im going to be moving back to college in August and I am looking for some travel cage recomendations. It is an hour and a half drive and I would like to buckle her cage into a seat. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I have the small version of this and really like it: http://www.petco.com/product/123187/Petco-Premium-Dog-Kennel.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

It has a slot on the top for the seat belt to go through so you can buckle it in.


----------

